# Pics of Lucky!



## -Anna (Nov 6, 2009)

The most recent pics of Lucky:


























Some older, but even cuter pics of Lucky:

























































I love my little man! Any thoughts on what breeds he may be mixed with? We have a good guess, but I'd like to see what others think.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, interesting looking dog. I'm at a loss as far as breed mix, but I'm interested to see what you or others might think.


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

He looks to be a beagle mix. I couldn't tell you what other breeds though... the only thing that really stands out is the beagle.


----------



## -Anna (Nov 6, 2009)

We think he's a beagle/pit mix. He was listed as a beagle mix when we adopted him from our local animal control, but he was a stray so that was just their best guess. Every time we're out with him, though, people always say he looks like he could be part pit bull.

Here's another pic I took of him today with my phone. The flash affected his eyes.. it looks a bit creepy! But he looks more like a pit (to me, at least) in this pic.









To give everyone more info on the guessing, he's short, stalky, and weighs 55lbs. He's very energetic and always walks with his nose to the ground. He's approx 2 years old and full of energy!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

What a faceee!! So cute and so unique!!

I'm going to say Staffy/Beagle mix!!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow he is one SOLID boy! I definitely see Beagle only because he is so short, but thats the only part...55lbs would be one big Beagle!! Not so sure about Pit, his snout is too long.. He sure is gorgeous tho!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Yeah that's one meaty pup. I would def aim more towards american bulldog on his shape. Beagle/ American Bulldog would fit well.


----------



## Mydogsnorts (Mar 16, 2010)

What a cutie! I thought beagle as soon as I saw him. Maybe beagle/pit but he also may have more than 2 breeds in there.


----------



## -Anna (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments 

And yes, Lucky is definitely a lot heavier than an average beagle but he's not much taller. He was 45lbs when we first got him and put on the extra 10lbs almost immediately. The vet seemed to think that was fine, as long as he didn't gain much more than that. He's maintained ~55lbs consitently since then. I'm not sure where he gets that all that muscle from, but he's definitely strong!

I agree that he may have more than two breeds in him. He's definitely a conversation starter at the dog park!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

He looks like a Beabull, it's sad but those are actually big around here, Beagle/bully mix. He's a big pretty boy!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

-Anna said:


> Some older, but even cuter pics of Lucky:


THIS is the cutest 'happy face' I've ever seen. 
Cresteds never make that kind of tongue-lolling 'doggie grin'. I will admit, I miss it sometimes.


----------



## -Anna (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone! To the previous poster... I call that his "smiley face." He only makes it every now and again. Most of the time he gives me "sad hound" instead, lol


----------

